# Which Silver Screen to buy for Skiing ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm looking to go skiing with my Hymer next year. Although my motorhome has the internal blinds. I think I need to buy some silver screens. Which are the best ? Do they do screens for the side windows ? 

Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning Captain!

There's "SilverScreens" and "Taylormade", plus other brands of which I have no experience. They generally cover both door windows and the windscreen.

One thing for sure, the internals will do you no good in a winter scenario. You'll have condensation gushing down your single-glazed windscreens.  

You are right to think about EXTERNAL screens which will eradicate that condensation. As you are an A-class MH, you don't need your wooden dash area getting soaked! 

We are on our second set of original SilverScreens, made in Cleckheaton, Yorkshire. They are easy to put up, wind proof and make the whole MH a very cosy unit, with the cab area being part of the comfortable lounge. But we're on the Fiat X2/50. As for your Hymer being an A-class, you might need to do more research.

Sit back awhile and wait for other opinions to come forth! :lol:


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi,

We have a B630 so probably same front end as your van. Bought a set of Silver Screens last year from Cleckheaton. They are excellent and wrap around the front and side windscreens. Easy to fit and very effective. I suggest you call them to check the version you need (regarding year of make / position of driver's door etc). They are very helpful.

http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/index.html

Also, you might ask them about 'show-grade' stock. These are made from the end of the roll of material so slightly crinkly - but they smooth out after a couple of uses. They are cheaper than the full price versions but I don't think there is any significant difference.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Silver screens*

Hi

Re the Silver Screens from Cleckheaton. I have a set of these and they were cheaper as they are "slight seconds". Some of the stitching was over done. I also collected them as my parents live close by, so that saved a few bob too.

R


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

CaptainBligh said:


> I'm looking to go skiing with my Hymer next year. Although my motorhome has the internal blinds. I think I need to buy some silver screens. Which are the best ? Do they do screens for the side windows ?
> 
> Captain Bligh :brave:


Hi Cap'n, 

All of the above advice is good. The external blinds are essential in Autumn/Winter/Spring, and really do make a difference to the cab temperature. Ours were made by Taylormade for our model of Hymer, as Silverscreens didn't know of an E690, (same shape as S700)

Tip...push the heater (air) output control to "recirculate" to cut down on the amount of cold air entering the cab when camped. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*silver screens*

Hi Cap'n

As a quite experienced motorhome/skier I concur with everything that has been said above. we have Taylormade screens and they work perfectly! However, we have found that because of the large window areas in the normal A class hymer these are not enough. We purchased some of the silver (shiney) insulation sheet last year from Taylormade, plus some suckers and binding tape and we made up another set of insulation screens to go between the Hymer blinds and the double glazed windows and front screens. We also made up external screens with the outside fabric which slip over the corners of the windows( aka the old blotting pads). We also made up internals for the heiki roof lights, agian to put between the existing blind and the roof light. This all sounds over the top but as we are always on Aires whilst skiing I don't want to loose the precious heat generated by gas. This system sounds complex but Linda ran all these up in an afternoon but given the measurements taylormade would make them for you. The Hymer was as warm as toast, no draughts and the heating was just on tickover at night when it was -12 outside. Our gas lasted a week longer than the previous year. No condensation at all and it was only a matter of minutes to take out the internals from the side facing the sun in the mornings.

Hope this helps, it certainly cracked our problems!!! 

Keep em waxed.......... Ned


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: silver screens*



ned said:


> Hi Cap'n
> 
> As a quite experienced motorhome/skier I concur with everything that has been said above. we have Taylormade screens and they work perfectly! However, we have found that because of the large window areas in the normal A class hymer these are not enough. We purchased some of the silver (shiney) insulation sheet last year from Taylormade, plus some suckers and binding tape and we made up another set of insulation screens to go between the Hymer blinds and the double glazed windows and front screens. We also made up external screens with the outside fabric which slip over the corners of the windows( aka the old blotting pads). We also made up internals for the heiki roof lights, agian to put between the existing blind and the roof light. This all sounds over the top but as we are always on Aires whilst skiing I don't want to loose the precious heat generated by gas. This system sounds complex but Linda ran all these up in an afternoon but given the measurements taylormade would make them for you. The Hymer was as warm as toast, no draughts and the heating was just on tickover at night when it was -12 outside. Our gas lasted a week longer than the previous year. No condensation at all and it was only a matter of minutes to take out the internals from the side facing the sun in the mornings.
> 
> ...


That advice from Ned sounds even more appropriate, and not too expensive either.

Jock.


----------



## sammyb (Jun 12, 2007)

the can offer a made to measure service for any internal screens including the Heki rooflights
{ADVERTISING TEXT REMOVED BY MODERATORS}


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

van comfort had to make ours for our a class euramobil as silverscreens or taylormade didn't have a pattern for the bigger windows. can thoroughly recommend them and we have used them skiing in -25 numerous times. no condensation whatsoever
hannah


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

I've been pleased with two sets of Taylor ones we've used for six winter sports seasons in the Alps.

Chris


----------

